# Tempestade Tropical ERIN (Atlântico 2007 #05)



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 01:14)

*Edit 15/08/2007
SEGUIMENTO ESPECIAL*
Conforme as regras, o seguimento do 91L/TD#5 passa a ser feito neste tópico dedicado " 2007-Atlântico-05-Erin", o 5º sistema tropical no Atlântico esta temporada.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------

O 91L amanhã de certeza que também será upgrated para Depressão Tropical. 

O Golfo do México está muito perigoso, com água muito quente até grandes profundidades, tudo se desenvolve muito rápido a partir desta altura do ano. Mas para já o sentido é NW, se fosse para E ou NE seria explosivo, porque passaria na zona do "Eddy" ou "Loop Current ring", a zona mais quente que transformou o Katrina num monstro.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 10:46)

*Td5*

O 91L já é oficialmente *TD#5*, Depressão Tropical nº5.

É impressionante e assustador a rapidez de desenvolvimento no Golfo. Dentro de poucas horas deveremos ter o "ERIN", já que a convecção parece profunda. Felizmente devido ao trajecto não terá muito tempo para se tornar num potente furacão.








> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION FIVE ADVISORY NUMBER   2*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL052007
> 400 AM CDT WED AUG 15 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 15:42)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Mais umas imagens recentes da TD#5, Depressão Tropical nº5,  felizmente já só com um dia sobre água para crescer pois a forma como cresce... comparem a imagem do IR ao post anterior, apenas 5 horas e meia antes...


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 16:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-05-Erin*

Já temos oficialmente o *ERIN*, decisão tomada depois dos dados recolhidos nas últimas horas por um voo RECON




> 000
> WTNT65 KNHC 151516
> TCUAT5
> *TROPICAL STORM ERIN TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE*
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-05-Erin*

O NHC emitiu o último aviso do Erin, agora depressão tropical, que tem provocado chuva intensa e algumas inundações no Texas e Lousiana.

*
Imagem a quando do landfall como tempestade tropical:*






*Imagens mais recentes:*













> *Erin swamps Houston streets; 1 death blamed
> Six inches of rain falls by mid afternoon; up to 10 inches possible in places*
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20278550/


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2007 às 15:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-05-Erin*

*Tempestade tropical Erin mata pelo menos uma pessoa no Texas*

Pelo menos uma pessoa morreu ontem nos Estados Unidos num acidente causado pelas intensas chuvas da tempestade tropical "Erin", na sua passagem pelo estado do Texas, informaram as autoridades. O ciclone provocou inundações em várias regiões do estado. As cidades de San Antonio e Houston foram as mais afetadas. Em Houston, uma pessoa morreu quando o teto de um depósito de uma loja desabou, informou um porta-voz do Departamento de Bombeiros.
Fontes do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional informaram que a tempestade tropical começou a se diluir à medida que avança sobre o território. As chuvas e os ventos deverão diminuir nas próximas horas. Foram pelo menos 250 milímetros de chuva em alguns setores do estado. As inundações são resultado de um dos verões mais úmidos da história do Texas. O governador Rick Perry implantou na quarta-feira o estado de emergência, convocando a Guarda Nacional para trabalhos de resgate e ajuda aos desabrigados.
As inundações, que nas últimas semanas também afetaram os estados de Oklahoma e Kansas, causaram a morte de 16 pessoas desde meados de junho, segundo fontes oficiais.

ClicaBrasília


----------

